# Does anyone know of Ray or “ Rwong”?



## Redshrimp2709 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi. I’m looking to re-attempt raising a caridina colony, but not just crystal bees, but perhaps tigers, or a different and unusual strain of caridinas. Ray seemed a well known guy in Metro Vancouver who breeds, and showcases many different species of shrimp, including many different species and strains of caridinas. Can anyone point me to a no–invasive contact info (forum name or email), where I can potentially ask him for some of his home-bred specimens? 


Thanks!

Drew


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

He is on here as rwong2k10 but haven't check here in a long time.

He said to contact him through









RW Aquarium pages (@rwaquariums) • Instagram photos and videos


3,124 Followers, 2,471 Following, 3,432 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RW Aquarium pages (@rwaquariums)




www.instagram.com


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

yes sir, how may i help you

i heard the word shrimp


----------

